# Easy Blues ANYONE Can Learn



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I finally figured out why I like you so much...other than the great lessons and easy going attitude. You're the ultimate Captain Picard doppelganger.


----------

